# WYSIWYG - Editor



## Sniperkiller (19. Januar 2005)

Hallo,
 ist es möglich mit JavaScript oder PHP so ein WYSIWYG - Editor zu erstellen? Also so eins wie in diesem Forum verwendet wird. Und wie wird sowas erstellt 
 Hätte nur ma gern ein paar tipps fürs textfeld. mir is nich bekannt, dass man einzelne wörter anders einfärben kann in einem textfeld.
  danke.

 EDIT: Hab des Tut für IE gefunden, aber wie geht das mit Mozilla? weil hier im forum geht es ja anscheinend (benutze einen mozilla broiwser)


----------



## Sven Mintel (19. Januar 2005)

Hier 3  Links zur Mozilla-Technik(Midas)
Spezifikation: http://www.mozilla.org/editor/midas-spec.html
Demo: http://www.mozilla.org/editor/midasdemo/
Kompatibilität zu IE: http://www.mozilla.org/editor/ie2midas.html

Diese WYSIWYG-Skripte verwenden übrigens keine Textfelder, sondern iFrames


----------



## Sniperkiller (19. Januar 2005)

vielen dank. werd ich mir gleich ma anschauen.


----------

